
Ask HN: What are your opinions on Flutter for mobile dev? - mStreamTeam
I&#x27;m thinking about committing some time to writing an iOS&#x2F;Android app with Flutter.  Before I sink any reasonable time into it I want to get some opinions.
======
Jackneill
Wish it wasn't in dart (no JavaScript either).

Aside from this, I am happy.

------
brianwawok
Awesome so far.

Wish it wasn’t in dart but no complaints.

Not sure I would make a game in it, but fine for 2d.

------
miguelrochefort
I wish they used JavaScript.

~~~
happppy
NO. we don't want to deal with npm issues.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Good luck reimplementing all frameworks, libraries, tools and clients in Dart.

~~~
Apocryphon
With type safety, at least it’d be less buggy than in JS.

